# Does the butt-out actually work



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

i debated this last year...i haven't pulled the trigger on one yet.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

It actually does work pretty well.


----------



## txrdkng (Sep 9, 2009)

Excellent product, works great, cleaned many a deer with it. Now...its not foolproof. If you don't insert it all the way, or over twist you will just screw things up. Use as directed and it is awesome.


----------



## Huey143 (Nov 24, 2008)

Surprisingly it works great. I've used it on three deer so far and will continue to use it. I was never very good at carving that area out before. Now I don't have to worry about sticking my knife close to that area. There is a mental hurdle with using this tool though.:wink:


----------



## Mike21 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've never personally used one, but I've known people who tell me it doesn't always "grip" good. They'll push it in, twist it and on the pull out it tears the tissue and just makes a big mess.


----------



## AfterLife (Sep 11, 2007)

i been wondering the same thing


----------



## mr_verbatim (Jul 2, 2008)

*It's the real deal bud*

Just insert it all the way and twist about 2 revolutions, hold and slowly pull out. Be sure not to pull out too far before you tie off the anal canal, the tissue will begin to tear if you try to pull it out too far. Be sure you’re tying the canal shut and not the the end of the tool while it’s inside.

Once it's tied off, go ahead and process the deer, when you get down to pulling out the lower intestine just cut the meet around the anus making sure you get all of the connective tissue unhooked; then push with one hand and pull with the other, done.

Don't forget to also tie off the esophagus high up before you cut it…

These save ALOT of time worry.....

V


----------



## wat53 (Feb 1, 2009)

i think it works well. i don't tie off the intestine like the intstructions say, and still have good results. Buy it.


----------



## 62backwoodsboy (Aug 16, 2006)

Kids got me one for Christmas. I'd seen them and kinda laughed and threw it up on the shelf in the shed. I finally took it with me one time hunting and got a doe and used it on her.It really did work pretty good, I was surprised.


----------



## oneluckypops (Feb 24, 2007)

I am in no way trying to "bash" your thread but could someone please explain why this is needed?


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

oneluckypops said:


> I am in no way trying to "bash" your thread but could someone please explain why this is needed?


Its not needed, its just an easier way to remove the poop chute, especially if your hands are too big to reach inside the pelvis and pull everything out from the inside. :darkbeer:


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

ttt..


----------



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

I've only used it once. But I didn't insert it far enough and tried to pull out too much. So the intestine broke. I tied off the end and it still worked out very well.

Compared to my old method of slicing through the hams to the pelvis and sawing through the pelvis, it's a lot easier.

I bought it because in a tread called "just buy it and it thank me later", several people listed the Butt Out.


----------



## Brandon8807 (Dec 4, 2008)

We just cut the pelvic bone and cut it out once we get the deer back down to the shed. I might have to try using this sometime though because when you cut the pelvic bone out it can get pretty sharp and cut you if you're not careful.


----------



## SplashOfPee (Aug 4, 2009)

it works --

just dont over twist.

and use lube


----------



## bjthoele (May 6, 2008)

I have used the Butt Out all last year, on 5 deer, and it worked well. You have to use it correctly or you will create a mess (do not overtwist!). I will agree with a previous post about the mental block...something about lifting a tail and jamming something there that makes me a little nervous!! :>))

HOWEVER, Brandon8807 is on to something. I saw a guy last year use what is called a Sagen Saw (Gerber makes one called the EZ Saw) and that was the berries. Cut the pelvic bone like butter and then just pull everything out nice and easy! I now have a Gerber EZ Saw to try this year!!


----------



## manybows (Apr 18, 2004)

I have used one on about 10 deer. It works great!! I like to get that canal cleaned out at gutting time. I usually don't even bother splitting the pelvis until I cut the deer up.

I thought it was a gimmick till I saw one in action. Sure beats shoving your knife in there. As others have said, insert it all the way, twist till you feel resistance, then another 1/2 turn. Pull slowly. Cleanest method I've seen. (other than getting someone else to do it)


----------



## BigOtis (Oct 21, 2007)

I've used mine several times in the last few years on Whitetail, Pronghorn, and even Elk, and think it's WAY better than splitting the pelvis(punctured bladder, bone fragments, cuts from sharp bone, etc.)! 

You others that are using it do cut around the anus before the twisting right? Just wondering if I needn't do that?


----------



## Steve in KC (Dec 17, 2008)

I've never used it, but it looks like it would work fine.

I was 'taught' to split the pelvis, but that's not necessary and can lead to dried out hams.

I simply cut around the anus to loosen it, tie it off and lift it out with everything else.


----------



## JPizzle (Sep 10, 2007)

Works good if you do it right. Make sure you put it in far enough and get the two twists or so and pull out slowly. Basically the intestine wraps it self around the prongs. It doesnt seem to work as well on hogs though. It seems their membrane is not as tough as that of a deer. All the guys I hunt with now have them.


----------



## ExitWound (Oct 3, 2008)

hey, can you guys tell me where I went wrong?
I made the turn, successful pull without tearing, tied it off.
But when I tried to pull it thru it was a no-go. Had to break the pelvis anyway.
Where did I mess up?

Thanks


----------



## DeerSlayer26 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have used the butte-out for 3 years now. It is awsome! After seeing how good it worked,all my hunting buddys use it. We all swear by it.


----------



## DeerSlayer26 (Jun 19, 2009)

turn it until it won't turn anymore. Than pull out steady but hard.


----------



## Catsalot (Oct 11, 2009)

Kinda hard for me to get over the mental hump. Im not ready to dive right in yet!!!


----------



## zac82 (Sep 28, 2008)

Great product.


----------



## kx90 (Sep 10, 2009)

Every time I see this I giggle and think of my ex-wife. 


Seriously though, I thought for a second that this may be good but I quickly changed my mind. How does this get the bladder/piss sack out?

When we are at the camp we either hack the pelvic bone with the knife and crack it, spread it and cut everything loose and toss it all or we wait til we drag the deer back to the camp to do that part.

Here at home, like I did the other night, I brought the deer home, drug it into the front yard, had my mom hold the flashlight and stand on one of the rear legs while I took the reciprocating saw and made quick work of the bone then cleaned everything out of there.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2003)

I was skeptical at first but decided to give it a try. I bought the new version this year and it is the cat's meow. For 12 bucks it is worth it.


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

Brandon8807 said:


> We just cut the pelvic bone and cut it out once we get the deer back down to the shed. I might have to try using this sometime though because when you cut the pelvic bone out it can get pretty sharp and cut you if you're not careful.


best ten bucks i have ever spent!! i love it. sure you can get the job done without it.

last year i cut the palm of my hand on opening day after cutting the pelvis of a doe like Brandon here said. it was my left palm and the first day of the hunt. the next day i shot a nice buck but my god i shed a tear while i was at full draw waiting for that dude to step into a clear lane. 

very simple... insert, twist, slowly pull out, tie a knot or zip tie and just pull the guts out. thew only thing you gut is the lining that seperates the respitory system from the digestive organs.:thumbs_up


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

SplashOfPee said:


> it works --
> 
> just dont over twist.
> 
> *and use lube*


no, no - it's for the DEER!

(sorry, I couldn't resist that one)


----------



## whitetailboy (Nov 19, 2008)

do you have to cut around the anus at all or just insert, twist and pull?????


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

used it on 3 or 4 deer and it worked great. it's always in my pack now.


----------



## InAZone (Jan 13, 2004)

Used it again last Saturday morning on a buck. Takes a job you can really buthcer up with a knife and makes it a quick and clean operation.


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

whitetailboy said:


> do you have to cut around the anus at all or just insert, twist and pull?????



Just stick it in to the handle and twist it a few times and pull out. No reaming of the anus needed. 

It works super slick, just make sure you apply steady pressure when pulling. If you jerk or pull too hard too fast it will break the membrane.


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

They really do work great! :thumbs_up


----------



## jasoutside (Dec 28, 2008)

whitetailboy said:


> do you have to cut around the anus at all or just insert, twist and pull?????


Yah, I'd like to know this too.:dontknow:


----------



## Zemmer18 (Sep 14, 2006)

I used the one I got for Christmas last year. Was fairly simple to use and I think I did it right. 

On the mental note: I was 9/10ths of a mile from the camp and I knew everyone was closer to camp hunting. I still looked over my shoulder to make sure noone was watching me before I violated that poor bugger.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Got one for a buddy last year, we used it up at deer camp, made him a believer! They work awesome.

I got myself the Butt Out II for this year!


----------



## WV Hunter (Jul 28, 2002)

I'm sure it would work fine, but honestly...I personally don't see the need. 

I use a fixed blade knife with about a 5.5" narrow blade. I start at the butt, insert the knife in, and cut around completely. Then I gut the deer, and when I pull out the guts, the poop shoot slides right out attached to the guts. Never had a problem doing it that way since I've learned how many years ago. You do need a sharp knife or you won't get it cut loose enough to pull out with the guts.

Mike


----------



## MS Sportsman (Jan 30, 2009)

I have never used one, but can tell you how do dress one without needing it.
After you get your hide off and backstraps out,shoulders off, cut the flanks down to the ribs reach in and cut out your inner loins while leaving guts in the cavity (hanging from back feet). Now all that is left is the hind quarters. Just take your knife start from the spine and work around the pelvis then go to the belly side and cut through the ball joint to meet where you cut the other side and you have your hind leg. One you do the last leg the guts and bones will fall in your bucket.


----------



## GaryinOK (Apr 3, 2007)

Best thing ever. Part I particularly like is that I DON'T have to split the pelvis. Slicing through the pelvis area leaves both ends of the of the rounds exposed. This all has to be trimmed off in processing. This is some of the best meat, so not splitting this makes for much better processing. The tool makes clearing this area really easy without splitting the pelvis.


----------



## venisonman (Apr 9, 2004)

BigOtis said:


> I've used mine several times in the last few years on Whitetail, Pronghorn, and even Elk, and think it's WAY better than splitting the pelvis(punctured bladder, bone fragments, cuts from sharp bone, etc.)!
> 
> You others that are using it do cut around the anus before the twisting right? Just wondering if I needn't do that?


No need to cut around anus first


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Saves time and yes it does work. For just a quick job just stick it in and twist and pull and the whole canal comes right out you can also put it in and apply pressure back and cut it out. Both work but I just twist and pull.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Best $9.99 I ever spent on hunting gear. Very quick and simple (15 seconds) to remove the rectum and a few inches of intestine.


----------



## Two Arrows (Jul 16, 2004)

No, it does not. I tell my mother-in-law to butt out all the time, hasn't worked yet.


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

I have used it on 1 deer this year it worked great for me. I just pulled till i thought I could cut and just cut the butt out. Deffinitly makes the job easyer


----------



## XzyluM (Nov 19, 2008)

I debated buying one of these, but after hearing all the good reviews from the guys that actually used them, I went ahead and bought the new one this year. Forgot to try it out on the first doe this year, but plan on trying it out this weekend if I get a chance. There is also a couple videos of it in action on YouTube.


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

Don't you still have to split the pelvis to get the bladder?


----------



## LOST (Jun 22, 2007)

I always have it in my pack. Used it on all of mine and my nephew's deer last year and it's just easier for me. It was funny making my 16-yr-old nephew do some of them. Wish I'd had a camera for the expression on his faceukey:


----------



## bigbowman14 (Sep 14, 2006)

WV Hunter said:


> I'm sure it would work fine, but honestly...I personally don't see the need.
> 
> I use a fixed blade knife with about a 5.5" narrow blade. I start at the butt, insert the knife in, and cut around completely. Then I gut the deer, and when I pull out the guts, the poop shoot slides right out attached to the guts. Never had a problem doing it that way since I've learned how many years ago. You do need a sharp knife or you won't get it cut loose enough to pull out with the guts.
> Mike


that is exactly how I was taught also...but the butt out is simple...once you bring the gut down, you just insert, twist and cut around the butt out tool....and the it all comes out nicely....either way...get that butt out.:tongue:


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

I bought the Butt-Out II a week or so ago. Haven't used it yet.

Same exact tool only with a longer T handle and a stop so you don't have to shove the tool all the way in down to the handle.

Now, just need to harvest a deer.........


----------



## Bakdahelup (Jul 27, 2009)

Huey143 said:


> Surprisingly it works great. I've used it on three deer so far and will continue to use it. I was never very good at carving that area out before. Now I don't have to worry about sticking my knife close to that area. There is a mental hurdle with using this tool though.:wink:


x10
Works pretty good


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

I was reading this post earlier today and I'm hoping the butt out I bought earlier this year on sale was a good purchase. So I got to looking for online videos of this in use, found one, and laughed my butt off. There was a guy who looked liked Jeff Foxworthy's cousin and it was a riot. The part that was so funny was when he started pulling on the plug and turning the canal inside out, all of these pellets came tumbling out like someone had ripped open a bag of jelly beans - it was so funny. There was another video where some guy "licked" the butt out before inserting it in the deer - I hope that was the first time he used it!

I've never had an issue with the butt canal - it's the dang urinary track and bladder that is a pain to remove without it squirting all over. Do they make a "pee out" for that?


----------



## HuntinFreak (Jan 26, 2005)

SplashOfPee said:


> it works --
> 
> just dont over twist.
> 
> and use lube


Oh no he didnt'! Sicko!:zip:


----------



## stinger2 (Jul 1, 2006)

Now that's funny Zemmer18!!!!!!:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

It's the best. 

I've been using one for years. I got it from the guy who invented it. It was originally called the deer-e-ere or something. I don't know if he sold the patent or whether HS stole it from him.

Anyways, it is very handy.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

does anyone else's butt pucker when a person explains how to use this? mine does everytime.


----------



## DuckBuckGoose (Nov 14, 2007)

I've seen it work and I've seen it not work. On small/young deer it has more of a tendency to tear the membrane. But on the average deer it seems to work great. Simple products are usually the best.


----------



## HuntinFreak (Jan 26, 2005)

Two Arrows said:


> No, it does not. I tell my mother-in-law to butt out all the time, hasn't worked yet.


LMAO! Threaten her with it!:thumbs_up


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

I got one for christmas, tried it..its not for me. I guess I like my SAGEN SAW to much, it works slick! I like to cut the pelvis on each side of the anus, everything pulls out nice and clean then. 








http://www.sageninc.com/index.html

Oh just bought one of these, wish I'd bought one a Loooong time ago, works crazy slick and its cheap too! Great for gutting and going up the legs and stuff. Since it cuts from the inside out you don't cut the hair and make a mess, and the blade doesn't dull. Its a slick tool!









http://www.knivesplus.com/outdooredgeknifeoe-zp10.html


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

Archeroni said:


> I bought the Butt-Out II
> Same exact tool only with a longer T handle and a stop so you don't have to shove the tool all the way in down to the handle.


Thats what I got after my brother lost his 1st one...
The Blaze Orange is easier to find when you lay it down...:wink:


----------



## WNYBowhunter (Jan 15, 2006)

Used mine for the first time tpday, bought the old style one at Walmart. Selling it under 'Remington' brand name instead of Hunter Specialties.
Worked GREAT!!! Easy and effective.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

bjthoele said:


> I have used the Butt Out all last year, on 5 deer, and it worked well. You have to use it correctly or you will create a mess (do not overtwist!). I will agree with a previous post about the mental block...something about lifting a tail and jamming something there that makes me a little nervous!! :>))
> 
> HOWEVER, Brandon8807 is on to something. I saw a guy last year use what is called a Sagen Saw (Gerber makes one called the EZ Saw) and that was the berries. Cut the pelvic bone like butter and then just pull everything out nice and easy! I now have a Gerber EZ Saw to try this year!!


i split the pelvis too, always have, and the sagen is by far my saw of choice.....what a nice, cheap little investment.


----------



## WyoJim (Apr 15, 2004)

dt5150 said:


> used it on 3 or 4 deer and it worked great. it's always in my pack now.


I would get one but I don't use a pack.


----------



## 2manyhobbies (Jan 11, 2009)

I was given one and I feel it really comes in handy. Easier then trying to stab that knife in and cut a circle. That being said if I lost mine Iwouldn't lose sleep over it.:wink:


----------



## Violator (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep. Surprisingly enough - the thing works well.


----------



## flathead (Feb 21, 2008)

Steve in KC said:


> I've never used it, but it looks like it would work fine.
> 
> I was 'taught' to split the pelvis, but that's not necessary and can lead to dried out hams.
> 
> I simply cut around the anus to loosen it, tie it off and lift it out with everything else.


I heard the butcher that taught me how to process deer tell a customer this "Split the pelvis and lose four steaks". I am sure the butt out tool works great but I personally do no want to carry one more thing.


----------



## billert (Sep 27, 2004)

It works good. Always hatted cutting around the bum hole, but this is easy. How do you clean it after though? lol


----------



## Seymore (Mar 8, 2009)

I used to use a sharp knife and cut around the anus. Then pull it out with the intestines. This tool works the same way but makes it quicker and simpler.

It is sort of a mental hurdle to get over thought.ukey:


----------



## Dethfromabove (Apr 5, 2004)

I have seen people use them and I don't really see the benefit. It sounds like most like them because you don't have to split the pelvis. I never split the pelvis and I remove the anus and intestine very easily in the field. I use a sharp knife and cut around the anus until it is free from the inside of the pelvis then it is pulled inward, and out, by the rest of the intestine while removing the rest of the guts. I didn't spend $12. I didn't have to remove the anus and intestine (that had been cut off) from the tool. I didn't have to tie anything off. I didn't have to wash the tool in addition to my knife and I don't have to carry something in my pack that has been shoved up a deers anus. For me...the less stuff that I have to buy or carry with me the better. My friend likes to use it and I don't. To each his own I guess. To answer your question...yes they work but, for me, my way is better. Of course, this is just the way I was taught and have been doing it this way for almost 30 yrs. plus I have never found myself saying " I wish there were a better way to do this". Just my two cents.


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

I have seen them used and seen videos. I have seen guys twist too much and rip up the insides. I have seen guys pull too hard and end up with about 6 inches of the anal canal on their tool and crap running out of the pelvic bone. I have also seen it work beautifully. My Brother stuck the Butt Out II in and twist and pull on a 3 year old buck. He pulled out about 10-12 inches and tied it off. It looked really easy and clean.

I think I will be buying one, maybe today.

On a side note, I am sitting here reading this thread and its wierd, but I smell poop. I thought it must be one of those mental things, but soon realized, it was actual the baby's diaper! I started laughing and got a wierd look from the wife.


----------



## dpt1 (Oct 26, 2009)

the newer Butt Out 2 works great


----------

